# Can't connect my psp to router



## Sparta1893 (May 19, 2011)

my psp detects the router (a netgear n150) but can't connect to it as it cant find the access point when it tries

I have tried removing the security from my router as well as manually entering the info into the psp


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Sparta1893 and welcome to TSF,
I had the same issue with my PSP-1000 it seems it has trouble receving IP info from some newer routers (later models 2XXX and 3XXX dont have this issue it seems). So what you'll have to do is go into the router setup page and add your PSP to the Wireless DHCP static list (eg. 192.168.X.XXX with the PSP's MAC address.)
Then go to your PSP and manually setup the network conection and added the IP address you have chosen.
Test the connection and it should connect.


----------



## Sparta1893 (May 19, 2011)

I'm not familiar with how to do that, but (with the manual of the router being no help) I checked every setting and anything that allowed me to enter a Mac address.

I tried the following, first I entered an exception via Lan Setup>address reservation, I then entered a value for the ip address as well as the psp's mac address

Then entering the values for the ip/subnet mask/default router/primary DNs/Secondary DNS

I still encountered the same problem as before where the psp can detect a server fine, but upon attempting to connect tells me:
"A connection error has occurred. A connection to the access point could not be established. Check the security settings for the network and try again"

I'm not knowledgeable to know If I'm entering the correct values or if it is a different problem (and despite searching, internet guides on the subject seem lacking)


----------



## Sparta1893 (May 19, 2011)

bumping from beyond page 10


----------

